

Need help - Nonhacker

I need 2-3 technical partners to start an online based network/website. If you are interested contact me please! Need partners who know webdesign/platform building and coding.
======
spydez
You're going to need more than 29 words.

What is your idea? Why will people like it? Why would a hacker want to work on
it? Is it viable? Is it viable with the economy in the toilet? Where are you?
Do you want your tech founders to move to you? How do people contact you? Etc.

~~~
prakash
there is a reason, the username is non-hacker, go easy :-)

